# Official Chicago vs Boston 10/19/04 7:30pm cst- CSN-Chicago



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Official Chicago vs Boston 7:30pm cst- CSN-Chicago*

I am anxious to see this game. Why? To see the players react to the shallacking they received the first game. Call it opening night jitters, call it Skiles playing the newbies more, call it anything you want to call it, the team got its clock handed to them and their bell rung. Enough of the cliches already.  

I really do want to see what happens. If we see another blow out then the players are not buying into Skiles system. But if we see the players answer the challenge then that would be comforting. 

We need to as a team and as individual players break out of the low shooting we are doing so far. Shooting was suppose to be improved! But so far it is almost the same as all last season. 

Defense was supposed to be improved, but after 3 exhibition games we are allowing almost 103 pts a game. I know, we are playing some people who will not make the team, but in theory so is ever other team! So am a little concerned over that. I hope as we get closer to the regular season, that the shooting will improve and the defense pts per game will go down. 

I do not forsee another 30pt win by Boston, but then I never saw the first one come either! 

I think the pg answer will become more clear after this game. We will not carry 4 pgs on this team. Now one of the questions that needs to be answered is, why is Skiles not playing Williams and giving Duhon over 20 a game? Is he comfortable with Williams game and wants to see what Chris has? Or is Williams so out of shape that he is not playing because of it? Either way, Duhon has played very well the first three games! What does that mean, if anything for either Pargo or Williams? Maybe after tomorrows game we will find out?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Oohhh... I thought this was a replay of the first one. Thanks for telling me or I may have missed taping it.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Official Chicago vs Boston 7:30pm cst- CSN-Chicago*

Just for everybody's info, this game is on Tuesday, not tonight.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: Official Chicago vs Boston 7:30pm cst- CSN-Chicago*



> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> Just for everybody's info, this game is on Tuesday, not tonight.


check you PM!


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

This should be an interesting game. How does this team respond to the team that only a week or so earlier whooped them soundly. How do our young players adjust their game now that they'll be playing these guys a second time? Did they learn anything in Boston? (or NH?) Will they take better care of the ball? Limit Bostons' fast break shots?

I'm not sure what to expect. I certainly didn't expect the terrible all-around game the first time. I'd hope the Bulls come out more focused and play a better game this time around.

I'm not looking forward to two-and-a-half hours of listening to Tommy Heinsholn gushing over the Celtics play, whining about all the calls that the Celts get called against them - (in his mind the Celts NEVER committ a foul) or listening to him give out "tommy points" but I suppose beggars can't be choosers!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: Official Chicago vs Boston 7:30pm cst- CSN-Chicago*



> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> Just for everybody's info, this game is on Tuesday, not tonight.


TBF, you should probably add the date or the day to the title of the thread.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Chicago 97 - Boston 89


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Game tonight.

Woo-hoo

Nocioni with 17pts, 7 rebs, 4 assts
Gordon breaks out with 15 pts 5 assts
Hinrich plays more, scores more than 10
Eddy gets 25 and 10, and 1 assist  

Bulls lose 
Bulls 90
Celtics 100


----------



## FreeSpeech101 (Jul 30, 2004)

I expect:
A double/double for Curry
30+ minutes from Chandler
Duhon to cement his place on the team
Big game from Ben Gordon

That is all...

Edit: Pretty much the same thing as the poster above me!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

It can only be better than the first one.

Hopefully they have their ish together enough to play a respectable game.

DirecTV people -- anyone know if I have a game to watch?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

97









87


Leading Scorers:









24









19


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

eddy with 25 points
tyson with 12 boards
deng with 15 points and 6 boards
nocioni with 12 points 6 boards
gordon with 10 points 4 boards 6 assists

but bulls still lose.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> It can only be better than the first one.
> 
> Hopefully they have their ish together enough to play a respectable game.
> ...


I don't think we do. It wasn't listed as an upcoming game on last nights NBA tv guide so I am guessing it won't be televised through direct tv...I am hoping though.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> It can only be better than the first one.
> 
> Hopefully they have their ish together enough to play a respectable game.
> ...


According to my DirecTv channel listing, Celts v Bulls will be on Channel 721...enjoy


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Official Chicago vs Boston 7:30pm cst- CSN-Chicago*



> I really do want to see what happens. If we see another blow out then the players are not buying into Skiles system. But if we see the players answer the challenge then that would be comforting.
> 
> We need to as a team and as individual players break out of the low shooting we are doing so far. Shooting was suppose to be improved! But so far it is almost the same as all last season.
> 
> ...


I think this team will play better defense this year, mind you, im not expecting us to be some defensive juggernaut. I attribute the 100+pts/game given up to all the foul shooting we have had so far in the preseason.

Shooting does worry me, and i have a feeling that shooting will be a problem again this year. Other then Pike we all a lot of scorers and not shooters, hopefully Chandler, curry, nocioni, deng can keep the offensive rebounds alive to give us more shot attempts.

For this game tonight i'm hoping Duhon continues to play well and further cements hisi spot on the roster. Would also be nice to see Gordon's shot get on track.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

My number one thing for tonight's game is to see a spark out of Ben Gordon...a real, "wow-this-guy-has-something" spark. I've seen some good things out of him (quickness, for one) but I want to see that certain je ne sais quoi that screams TALENT. 

I'd also like to see Eddy rebound (ha), and Smith or Ranier to look at least competent.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

I turned down playing poker tonight... to watch this game. Just keep it competitive Bullies


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

hey, who was it that had the FIRE Jay Hillock thingy in their signature? well, anyway, i saw this little tidbit whilst reading the NY Daily News today. didn't really need to do a thread on it - so i am posting it here - FWIW





> BULLISH: Jay Hillock, who was Scott Layden's righthand man in New York, scouted Saturday's Knicks-Spurs game for the Chicago Bulls. Hillock was fired in February and became the Bulls' director of player personnel in April. Shandon Anderson and Michael Sweetney are the only Knicks with ties to Layden still on the roster.
> 
> "Michael is one of Scottie's guys," Hillock said. "We had a tough decision to make with that draft but we were confident that Sweetney could play."


wonder who he was scouting? hopefully not anyone on the knicks. 

 

that said, i think the bulls might actually pull this one out in yet _another foul-impeded game_. 

bulls 102
celtics 98


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

I expect this game to be close 91-87 celtics , the bulls play much better defense and shoot the best of any game thus far.

i think when push comes to shove though pierce & davis win the game for them though.

but it should be a game that leaves a good taste in most bulls fans mouths unlike the last bulls-celtics game.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> It can only be better than the first one.
> 
> Hopefully they have their ish together enough to play a respectable game.
> ...


I've got it on Channel 721. Part of NBA League pass freebies. I'm pretty sure it'll be the Boston feed (yuck!). I tried to use TIVO to record it this morning as I'll be gone for the start of the game (daughters' orchestra is having a concert tonight...) and it told me it was a pay per view item. I'll try again when I get home and if it's still keeping me from recording, someone's gonna have some 'splainin to do!!!


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> 
> 
> I've got it on Channel 721. Part of NBA League pass freebies. I'm pretty sure it'll be the Boston feed (yuck!). I tried to use TIVO to record it this morning as I'll be gone for the start of the game (daughters' orchestra is having a concert tonight...) and it told me it was a pay per view item. I'll try again when I get home and if it's still keeping me from recording, someone's gonna have some 'splainin to do!!!


It will let you record it time of flash...not before. It should change if you are a pass subscriber when the regular season begins.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

I just want to see a competitive game.

This should be a good measuring stick, being that just last week.. they beat us down.

So I hope to see good things. So hopefully Rookie-itis is gone. They can play some ball tonight!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Ben G-O-R-D on the M-I-C


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Deng is gonna be a player


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago N VA</b>!
> Deng is gonna be a player



That was a nice dish to Curry.


They're not lookin too bad so far.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Not looking bad at all!!!!

Deng, Niocioni and Curry looking real good!


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

i dont get csn in my dorm which blows. whats the score??? feel free to post it as often as possible.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Nice foul by Curry on Pierce, how about calling an obvious travel?


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FrankTheTank</b>!
> i dont get csn in my dorm which blows. whats the score??? feel free to post it as often as possible.


Ill try to keep you updated Frankie, Bulls down 26-20 now, and I see Reiner on the floor, so expect that to double quickly.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

The only thing that has been killing the Bulls so far is missed FREETHROWS! Curry missed 4 already. 

28 - 21 Boston


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Kirk and Eddy both with 4 fouls in the first, which is of some concern. Shooting went cold in the 2nd half of the quarter.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Chicago needs atack the rim!!!They Are shootin poorly again!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Celts on a 17-3 run. Bulls call timeout less than a minute into the 2nd.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

39-23.

We were doing fine until the second team came in.

Even the second team wouldn't be so bad if they played maybe one or two starters that aren't rookies.

You can't stick two rookies, a foreigner, a washed up scrub, and a rookie scrub out there and expect to compete, with anyone.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Nice pass from Deng to Pike for a 3, this was after a tough rebound by Andres.
Then coast to coast by Duhon, Then a Duhon to Andres pass to narrow the game to 12.


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

dammit. the bulls piss me off.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FrankTheTank</b>!
> dammit. the bulls piss me off.


Yeah, that's what they do. don't count them out just yet, though. Plenty of time left.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Skiles is pissing me off and cheap JR


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Nocioni has 9 points, 6 rebounds, an assist and a block in 11 minutes. Not bad.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Down 10 now, 40-30.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Hmm, they just called a foul on Tyson for throwing an elbow that didn't land anywhere. The ref said it was a "violation without contact." Umm, ok.

Bulls down 40-32 after a monster dunk by Nocioni (complete w/a T for hanging on the rim).


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls96</b>
> and cheap JR


Please elaborate.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Nocioni rocks :yes:


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

I love Chaupa. Chaup is beuno.


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

sweet. i just discovered that theres a courtside live for this game so im good to go.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Deng hits a 3, 43-37.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Nocioni and Deng have really really impressed me so far!


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

and Reiner is a pretty good find.


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> Hmm, they just called a foul on Tyson for throwing an elbow that didn't land anywhere. The ref said it was a "violation without contact." Umm, ok.
> 
> Bulls down 40-32 after a monster dunk by Nocioni (complete w/a T for hanging on the rim).


Wow, these refs sure sound like they've got a lot of foreign objects rammed up their asses.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

What a ****ing blown call.
But Pike drains a 3.
Bulls whitin 1.

Pierce just held Trybanski on the floor. :upset:


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Big Chicago run, they cut it to a one point deficit. 43-42.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

I'll tell you what, I think Duhon has played the best out of any of our guards, not just our rotation of backups. If he hasn't nailed a spot (and other than on IR), I don't know what you have to do.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Duhon throws himself over the first row and knocks the ball off a celt. Bulls ball.

Duhon has been the point for this entire run.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Deng dropping bombs.

45-43 Bulls.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Deng playing point.
Gets a little room from straight on.
AND HE DRAINS THE 3.

Bulls up 2.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Deng with another 3. 45-43 Bulls


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Whoa, Deng runs the point. Takes a coupe dribbles, decides to go ahead up with it a couple feet behind the line and hits for 3!
Bulls up by two with 2:40 left.
Now by 5 after a drive by Duhon.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

DUHON!
Coast to coast drains the runner.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Duhon takes it all the way himself and hits a runner.

Nice play.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Duhon makes this team. 

I was going to say Reiner beats Tyrbanski but the kid from Poland has been pretty good on the defensive glass in his limited minutes.


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

These guys look like they're really clicking. Duhon is a definite keeper. No way he's cut. 
Ben.....so far, not even a shadow of himself. 
Noccioni, awesome. Tough. Deng, playing like a ROY candidate. 
Hope ben can pull it together.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Deng on fire.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Deng is en fuego!
Another 3!


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Deng from the right corner, bang.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Andres hits 2 free throws, 52-46 Bulls.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Cool... I haven't heard a bad thing about Nocioni, Duhon or Deng yet, and tonight they're proving it on the court. Cool.

How's Trybanski look? Is he a total stiff?


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Deng and Nocioni on fire.
Lookin good!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

33-8 run, most of it against Boston starters.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> How's Trybanski look? Is he a total stiff?


He looks tough on the glass.
Almost got in a fight with Pierce.
Pretty physical.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> How's Trybanski look? Is he a total stiff?


He actually looks kinda like this


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Cool... I haven't heard a bad thing about Nocioni, Duhon or Deng yet, and tonight they're proving it on the court. Cool.
> 
> How's Trybanski look? Is he a total stiff?



Basically yea, but actually not too bad. He looked better on D then Reiner, but does that really tell you anything?


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I think Gordon needs to play some more... why is he playing so badly or so little? In the few minutes he had, was he playing point or sg?


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Deng is a ****ing stud. Thank you, Paxson.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago_Cow</b>!
> Deng is a ****ing stud. Thank you, Paxson.


Nocioni ain't bad either.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Atlanta should be kicking themselves for taking Josh Childress over Deng. Josh fricikin' Childress.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Nocioni and Deng are showing a few of eurostyle :grinning: :yes:


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

I don't see how you don't try and find away to have Nocioni and Deng on the floor at the same time. 

and I'll come to realization Duhon is a keeper... 

.. Damn Frank, I rooted for ya.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 33-8 run, most of it against Boston starters.



Yea that was impressive, we were running all over Pierce, Davis and Payton for awhile there.
And thats with Duhon, Nocioni and Deng basically, no Curry or Hinrich.

If they could consistently play close to that level, they'd look pretty damn good.

Its tough to tell if they're shooting lights out, or if they're just shooting like a normal team that wasn't the Bulls would shoot.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Wow. Duhon MUST be our backup PG this season. He runs the team so well and finds open teammates.

Bulls went on run w/o Eddy and Kirk  

Deng has very nice form on 3's

Nocioni went 6-6, 4-5FTs in first half... even got a T for hanging on the rim after a dunk

Loving the first half


----------



## macijauskas1 (Dec 22, 2003)

Not bad game by Nocioni, imagine if Bulls signed best Europe shooter Macijauskas.....
BTW Where are chicago Super-Towers Chandler and Curry? Still not ready ?? Nocioni plays first games in new team and looks like veteran.


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

The unit Skiles had out there in the 2nd Q played with some ferocious defensive intesity. Deng, Pike and Noccioni have all been hitting their open shots, flat-out outplaying Boston's STARTERS. 
Tyson, Curry, Hinrich and Gordon all sitting.

Duhon is really running this offense well and taking control. Like I said, this game is the nail in the coffin for either Wilks or Williams.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> Wow. Duhon MUST be our backup PG this season. He runs the team so well and finds open teammates.
> 
> Bulls went on run w/o Eddy and Kirk
> ...


Worth skipping poker for even....

...I really wish I could see this. Spongy, I hope you're taping this one.


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>macijauskas1</b>!
> Not bad game by Nocioni, imagine if Bulls signed best Europe shooter Macijauskas.....
> BTW Where are chicago Super-Towers Chandler and Curry? Still not ready ?? Nocioni plays first games in new team and looks like veteran.


For sure. Noccioni looks like a STUD out there. What a f'n great pickup for us.


----------



## macijauskas1 (Dec 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> Nocioni and Deng are showing a few of eurostyle :grinning: :yes:


Exactly. Imagine Bulls with Galanda and Macijauskas or Jasikevicius, I still can't believe Macas is not on the Bulls.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago N VA</b>!
> I don't see how you don't try and find away to have Nocioni and Deng on the floor at the same time.


I think you do. At this point, I think the starting lineup should be:
Hinrich
Deng
Nocioni
Tyson
Eddy


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 8, 2003)

Nocioni was just dominant in that second quarter; he was making plays all over the floor. And Deng was almost as good. This is some of the most entertaining Bulls basketball that I've seen in years


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Chapu is really getting in the nba rythm. Showing his agressiveness that made his trademark.
He ´ll draw a lot of fouls,shoot a lot of ft and make oponents totally unbalanced.
Imagine if gordon could get his shot going....


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

*feels bad for ben gordon*


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Snuffleupagus</b>!
> This is some of the most entertaining Bulls basketball that I've seen in years


WHY COULDNT THE BULLS STAY ON FOX SPORTS NET???!!!!!!
IM DYING HERE!!!!! IM DROPPING OUT OF COLLEGE SO I CAN GO HOME AND WATCH THE BULLS!!!!!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> Chapu is really getting in the nba rythm. Showing his agressiveness that made his trademark.
> He ´ll draw a lot of fouls,shoot a lot of ft and make oponents totally unbalanced.
> Imagine if gordon could get his shot going....


He will.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Worth skipping poker for even....
> ...


Dude DMD its been a fun half to watch... and I guess better than poker.  All you can ask for in the preseason is glimpses, as I've said before

Encouraging:
- Deng's 3 point shot, nice high smooth release (who knew?!)
- Nocioni's mid range game
- Duhon, Duhon, Duhon (started out slowly and got burned down court by Banks... was even huffing/puffing for bit... but really turned it on and distributed well later on)
- watching the Bulls crash the boards, Deng and Nocioni really get after it
- better, albeit still not great... help defense

Discouraging:
- Gordon is still MIA and played little minutes
- Tyson still loves jumping on fakes
- bad coaching move by Skiles.. left Hinrich in w/ 2 fouls and 4.5 minutes to go in 1st Q... proceeded to pick up 3rd foul
- offense stagnated when Jannero "locked down a roster spot" PArgo ran the offense


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Some random stats

Bulls:

7/22 in the first quarter
13/22 in the second quarter
9 Turnovers


Actually, Im not sure if I heard those right, so maybe not.


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

PARGO is a TERRIBLE PG. He better thank the LORD he can shoot.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

By the way guys, Red Sox leading 4-0 in bottom of the fifth.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chi_Lunatic</b>!
> PARGO is a TERRIBLE PG. He better thank the LORD he can shoot.



Yeah. I think maybe he should wind up on IR at best. Unless we end up havingt absolutely nobody else who can knock down a shot, I just think he's too one dimensional at this point to give him any substantial number of minutes.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chi_Lunatic</b>!
> PARGO is a TERRIBLE PG. He better thank the LORD he can shoot.


Yup. Just an extremely small SG. If he takes backup PG minutes from Duhon, I'd be pissed at this point.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Andres was perfect from the field in the 1st half. 6-6, 17 points and 8 boards with a blocked shot. That coast to coast play was sweet. I guess that silenced the questions about his handles.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Only good thing happens when team shows the character and willing to fight for the last bullet.

Deng and Nio are fantastic. With Ben, I am very concern , something is wrong.

I hope Potential will come with avenges.

Tyson is a fearless fighter, and his elbow motion looks beautiful.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> By the way guys, Red Sox leading 4-0 in bottom of the fifth.


:yes: 
Good, they just gotta hold on now.



Hinrich pulls up, brick off the far side of the backboard.
Baah.

50-58 Bulls.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Luol Deng with a great slash nice pass from TC, the lay in.

Deng is my new favorite Bull.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Deng between the legs on the point to chandler give and go to deng, sweet


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Here's something you don't get to say every day:

Tyson with a sweet pass. Deng scores.

Bulls up 60-54 with 8:20 in the third.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Luol Deng on the boards!
I love this guy.


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 8, 2003)

Another thing that hasn't been pointed out is that Nocioni was playing the 4 during much of the comeback. He was only going up against Tom Gugliotta, but he was getting bunches of rebounds and challenging/blocking shots. I'm convinced he can steal some minutes at PF in the NBA.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Here's a problem I wouldn't mind having:
The Bulls having more than one player vying for ROY.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

If Malik Rose can play the 4 at 6'7", so can Chapu. That way we will be able to run Kirk, Ben, Luol, Chapu, and Chand/Cur at some points.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Snuffleupagus</b>!
> Another thing that hasn't been pointed out is that Nocioni was playing the 4 during much of the comeback. He was only going up against Tom Gugliotta, but he was getting bunches of rebounds and challenging/blocking shots. I'm convinced he can steal some minutes at PF in the NBA.


Well, here in Europe he played 90% of the time as PF :yes: 

He can play it some minutes in NBA too, IMO


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, here in Europe he played 90% of the time as PF :yes:
> ...


I didn't believe the Euro basketball fans before, but I do now :yes:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Nice off the ball cut w/ clock running out by Deng

Good pick n' roll between Nocioni and Eddy.. (Eddy got blocked by LaFrentz though)

Hinrich took some bad shots this quarter

Adrian Griffin sighting


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Adrian Griffin forces a Pierce travel.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Luol with some cramps.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Deng leaves the game with a muscle cramp.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Hinrich takes it all the way down with a nice dish to Chapu.
Bulls by 6.


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 8, 2003)

I need a Nocioni jersey.

He's 7/7 from the field, 19 pts 10 rebs


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Wow. Nocioni can run the floor. 7 for 7


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Did I just see Skiles say, " If you can't see a travel, how can you call that?"


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

Noccioni with double double 19 and 11.

330 left in 3rd.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Chapu HIGH for the board.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Hinrich with a bad pass on a backcourt trap.
Tied.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Let's see some Gordon at shooting guard!


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Snuffleupagus</b>!
> I need a Nocioni jersey.


I'm just going to alter my jalen rose jersey until i feel like buying a nocioni jersey. I still have to get kirk's and deng's.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Deng is out with a muscle cramps, says Tommie Heinsohn,


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> Let's see some Gordon at shooting guard!



Yea, he hasn't looked too sharp yet, but let's see if he can play through it and get something going. No reason not to give him the shot.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Hinrich with a great steal and then totally biffs the two handed dunk. Now that's embarassing.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Hinrich with a wide open dunk, stuffed by the rum.
Celtics take it down, 3. Boston by 1.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Now what exactly happened on the Kirk dunk?


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Kirk!


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

LOL.. Hinrich tries to dunk.. ..LOL :laugh: 

The safe thing to do was just to lay it up on the fast break!


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Ouch. Kirk steals ball, misses 2 handed dunk

Gives up open 3

5 point swing


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FrankTheTank</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm just going to alter my jalen rose jersey until i feel like buying a nocioni jersey. I still have to get kirk's and deng's.


OT: Heh, I once knew this kid that bought a Cubs #7 Jody Davis jersey (this was like in 1988), when Jody Davis turned out to suck, he added a "1" to make it a #17 Mark Grace.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> Now what exactly happened on the Kirk dunk?


He thought about it too much.... I think he wanted to at first lay it up and a split second later.. he got a bright idea to try for the dunk


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> Now what exactly happened on the Kirk dunk?


Got in the passing lane and made a steal at midcourt, so he was all by himself on the way to the rim. He went up and tried to get it down with two hands, but looked like he just didn't quite get up enough to do it properly, and missed the dunk a little long like you do when you are sort of trying to push it in rather than hammer it down.


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 8, 2003)

Kirk just lost it as he was going up, he was trying to palm it but couldn't, he wasn't stuffed by the rim or anything


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Awesome dish in the paint from Ben to Tyson.
AND 1!


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Gordon with the sweet back door pass to Chandler and one  
72-71


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Nice D right there in the trap.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Kirk forces a Payton turnover in the corner.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Red Sox still leading 4-0, top of the 7th.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

5 on Kirk, Duhon in.

76-71 Boston at the end of 3


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Celtics by 5 going to the 4th.


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

*As bad as it reads?*

Im just reading the Play by Play and that quarter sounded terrible. Did it look that bad?


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

Deng out with cramps? I have the solution...

<img src=http://www.midol.com/Products/MenstrualFormula/Gelcaps/images/package.gif>


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

DENG = The next grant hill


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chi_Lunatic</b>!
> DENG = The next grant hill


Or maybe the next Andre Kirilinko?


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 8, 2003)

3rd quarter was pretty stagnant. Not terrible play by the Bulls but not good either. They seemed to be more interested in getting certain guys minutes/shots than trying to win, like they were in the 2nd quarter


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Duhon draws a charging foul.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Nice take by Duhon.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Gordon looks like crap.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

I don’t believe it. Payton 21 points, it is twice more than all our four guards combined.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

5 on Chandler, Deng back in.


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Or maybe the next Andre Kirilinko?


another great comparison


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

random comment- Charges taken should be a stat. Hinrich would probably lead the bulls in it.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls96</b>!
> I don’t believe it. Payton 21 points, it is twice more than all our four guards combined.


Pssst, Deng's been playing guard.


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

We all love hinrich, and yea it's JUST the preseason but he's been looking very VERY garbage out there.

But as bad as he's looked, Gordon's been even worse...


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 8, 2003)

Gordon just looks thoroughly bad. You can tell some of the skills are there (he's very quick and makes pretty good decisions) but he's having a lot of trouble making shots/holding on to the ball/making accurate passes.  I hope he figures it out.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

No Andres, no party :grinning:


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

5 rooks on the floor for us.


----------



## MiSTa iBN (Jun 16, 2002)

I see everytime Duhon's in the game he's been making plays.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Wow. Duhon has got to make this team.

Banks had spacing and got a pass and did a nasty crossover... DUhon stayed w/ him and even altered/blocked the shot. He is a very well schooled defender... sheesh


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Googs throws Andres to the floor for a techinal foul 

Gordon misses ft


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Ben misses the 'T' free throw. :sigh:


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 8, 2003)

I agree superdave, Duhon runs the offense really well. It just seems like everyone gets better shots with him at the point.


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Snuffleupagus</b>!
> Gordon just looks thoroughly bad. You can tell some of the skills are there (he's very quick and makes pretty good decisions) but he's having a lot of trouble making shots/holding on to the ball/making accurate passes.  I hope he figures it out.


I hope he gets it together too. For now, thank god we got the 7th pick from Phoenix.


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

hmm, I wonder why they said Duhon wasn't ready to run the point in the NBA yet? He could start for ALOT of teams IMO.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Hinrich and Duhon on the floor at the same time.
Duhon at the point, Hinrich at the 2.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

YES TYSON!
2 OBoards in a row.
Draws a foul on the 2nd.


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

3 double doubles and we're still probably going to lose... sheesh


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Bulls 14 / 27 from the charity stripe


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Tyson has 13 boards, 5 offensive.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Tyson by the way is doing what I expect him to do all season. End up in double double territory with put backs, dunks, and hustle play. He's still trying to hit the midrange jumpers and his form looks better, but the results aren't there so far.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Why freaking Potential on the bench?


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Chapu hits the 1st, misses the 2nd.
Tyson boards, put back.
Bulls by 1.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Amazing 3-on-1 with Kirk, Duhon and Deng.
Bulls by 3.
Chapu draws a charge!


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 8, 2003)

Tyson's really controlling the boards. He gets up higher than anyone else.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Duhon great look to Deng on the break. Bulls by 3 with 4:20.

This is getting fun...


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

12pts & 15rebs for Tyson Chandler

20pts & 12rebs for Andres Nocioni

17pts & 11rebs for Luol Deng

6pts, 4rebs & 7assists for Chris Duhon

WOW


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Nocioni missed a jumper

Call the CNN

:laugh:


----------



## MiSTa iBN (Jun 16, 2002)

Man, should Duhon start at the 1?????? and Hinrich at the 2?????


----------



## Half-Life (Jan 1, 2003)

What's wrong with Curry??? All that hard Summer work not paying off huh????:upset:


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chi_Lunatic</b>!
> 
> 20pts & 12rebs for Andres Nocioni


And 2 blocks


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Half-Life</b>!
> What's wrong with Curry??? All that hard Summer work not paying off huh????:upset:


Uh-oh, Curry with 1 bad preseason game, let's cut off his head.


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MiSTa iBN</b>!
> Man, should Duhon start at the 1?????? and Hinrich at the 2?????


Based just on this game, Duhon should start at the 1 and Hinrich should back him up. But I think practically speaking, it should be the other way around.

And Curry has barely played. He hasn't been disappointing.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Tyson is a BEAST on the boards.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Thatta boy Kirk!
Nails the 3.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Something I remembered the Boston announcers saying earlier..

Curry starting off w/ 8 points in a game.

They commented on him wanting 12/ mil a year.

They both started laughing and said.. "Eddy we know life is good but it's not that good" "How about winning something first"

"or maybe make an All-star team first"..

Much as I like Eddy.. but that was funny.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MiSTa iBN</b>!
> Man, should Duhon start at the 1?????? and Hinrich at the 2?????



I'd imagine they'd work pretty well at 1 & 2 and you just run it where either of them can initiate the offense.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

After playing a pretty bad game, Kirk's coming up pretty clutch.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Hinrich shoots like crap the whole game and then hits a three and now a big time 2 in traffic.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Now is when Pike is valuable.
Put him in.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Kirk has scored the last 9 points.


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd imagine they'd work pretty well at 1 & 2 and you just run it where either of them can initiate the offense.


If you wanna bench Nocioni, Deng, or Chandler.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiSTa iBN</b>!
> Man, should Duhon start at the 1?????? and Hinrich at the 2?????


I think that is entirely possible with Nocioni and Chandler at forward and Curry at Center 

Deng , Gordon , Harrington , Davis and Piatowski rounding out the rotation


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

Wow, just imagine how good these guys can be with time.

Nocioni, Deng & Duhon are incredible pick-ups.

Gordon looks very sad on the bench lol


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Deng plays very good defense off the ball for a rookie. Geez, his arms are f'n long. Nocioni plays very physical and fights through picks. This is the best wing defense we've had in years.

Both are rookies.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FrankTheTank</b>!
> 
> 
> If you wanna bench Nocioni, Deng, or Chandler.


No dude, that's not what I mean. I mean they could play together for stretches. I don't want them as my starting backcourt.

That being said, in stretches, you could play exactly the three guys you said would have to be benched with Hinrich and Duhon and that'd be a nice lineup, too.


----------



## realbullsfaninLA (Jan 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Snuffleupagus</b>!
> 
> 
> OT: Heh, I once knew this kid that bought a Cubs #7 Jody Davis jersey (this was like in 1988), when Jody Davis turned out to suck, he added a "1" to make it a #17 Mark Grace.


I still have and wear my Jody Davis jersey!!!!!!!!


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>realbullsfaninLA</b>!
> 
> 
> I still have and wear my Jody Davis jersey!!!!!!!!


No joke. Jody Davis is my favorite baseball player of all time! Niiiccceeee!


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 8, 2003)

Last play: Nocioni hurls himself up among the big guys to knock the free throw rebound away as time expires. He was just like, "**** it, I'm gettin that ball." So representative of how he played tonight.

I'm really excited about these Bulls.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Deng postgame interview: "I still need to focus on my defense..."

Gotta love this kid


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

*Hey, maybe Pax and Skiles do know something about basketball!*

These players don't look too bad after all.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

TBF,

I am ready for the CRibs contest:yes:


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

ONLY if CURRY steps up his Defense and Rebounds this year, this team may be NICE!

HINRICH, DUHON, NOCIONI, CHANDLER & DENG are the perfect building blocks for a team.

*feels bad for BEN GORDON once again*


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> No joke. Jody Davis is my favorite baseball player of all time! Niiiccceeee!


I can still hear the announcer:

JooooooooooDeeeeeeeeeeee Daaaaaaviiiiissss!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Users Browsing Forum: (johnston797, F.Jerzy, L.O.B, MiSTa iBN*, Showtyme, KennethTo, PC Load Letter*, MagillaGorilla*, TwinkieTowers, superdave*, 7thwatch, Future*, victor_vc, TomBoerwinkle#1*, rwj333, ChiBulls2315*, happygrinch, Chi_Lunatic*, Neo, Spyfy, airety, nelmsy, ShamBulls*, realbullsfaninLA, coolFilipino, badfish, italianBBlover, Ming Bling, Cochise, jnrjr79, lister333, Greg Ostertag!, JRose5*, Snuffleupagus*, Aesop, Scinos, beck253*, Bulls96*, WestHighHawk, KwaZulu, spongyfungy, Chicago N VA, elias03, mizenkay*, bulls, MongolianDeathCloud*, KHinrich12, mr.ankle20, ZZ, Reciprocity Failure, FrankTheTank, bbertha37, goldenbrown0*, screwdriver2, Athenea, truebluefan*)

Good to see some fans back again! 

Good game by some of the wing players. Duhon another solid game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls96</b>!
> TBF,
> 
> I am ready for the CRibs contest:yes:


I am too. Too bad we don't have a place that will provide them.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chi_Lunatic</b>!*feels bad for BEN GORDON once again*


Gordon will get it together...

p.s. JC's stat line took a turn for the worse tonight. Why no threads?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

What a great game. Andres going coast to coast, Hinrich clutch. Duhon handling the ball well. 

- Deng can really put the ball in the basket. He bends and contorts in the air and he still manages to put the ball in the basket.

-When Deng gets hot, he's hot. 3 3's plus one he got in but was stepping OOB. 

-Nocioni may steal a few rebounds and points from Tyson but that frees him up for the putback which he does so well. I really don't like it too much when Tyson tries to drain the 15 footer. Andres is really making enemies fast. Gugliotta tussling with him.

- Curry???

- I haven't seen that much struggling for the rebound in the post like I have tonight. and it's only preseason. I'm very encouraged.

- Chicago is already falling in love with Chapu

- Jury is still out on Gordon. but I have faith.

I can't believe there this many former cubs on the field. Cairo Mueller Bellhorn Heredia Lieber. Arroyo is messing up.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> Gordon will get it together...
> ...


I was thnking the same thing. Utah is destroying the Knicks. Crawford has 3 or 4 pts. But hey, what do I know.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Huge performance on the boards by Chicago. Duhon knows what to do when he has the ball, the Bulls can't afford to send him to Europe even with Hinrich and Gordon.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> I am too. Too bad we don't have a place that will provide them.


It is okay, we can compete for a title, something like :
"Bulls Fan of the Month" 

And will carry that in your signature 

BTW, thanks for support of this board.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

Well until his "drinking problems" surfaced Chris Duhon was touted as a lottery pick


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> Gordon will get it together...
> ...



Jamal is more concern about investment now or cost of living in NY


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Wow iam so damn impressed with Nocioni, this guy just makes me wanna cry when i watch him play. He plays BASKETBALL! Duhon looked very good, sadly i think Frank Williams is out the door. Its so funny Deng is doing exactly what he did in college now in the pros. I know its only Pre Season but you have to be really impressed with how Nocioni,Deng, and Duhon have been playing.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Not gonna say anything bad about this one, that for sure.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Got so wrapped up in baseball... I forgot about this.

I wish every game of every sport I liked were as compelling as the Yanks/BoSox matchups of the last couple of nights.

Still...I gotta find a copy of tonights Bulls game though. Sounds exciting...


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Got so wrapped up in baseball... I forgot about this.
> 
> I wish every game of every sport I liked were as compelling as the Yanks/BoSox matchups of the last couple of nights.
> ...


Both games were entertaining as hell, even considering one was a preseason Bulls game. I'm just happy to see them win.
This BoSox/NY series has been insane.

I've been trying to write this program for the past 3 hours and I'm gettin no where cause of these games, I really gotta get to work.
:laugh:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> Well until his "drinking problems" surfaced Chris Duhon was touted as a lottery pick


I had doubts that Duhon could play the point in the pros, and play his style of effective defense either. Yet as Skiles said tonight in the post game interview.. Duhon at times has been the best PG on the entire roster. That's saying something.

I'm sold on his defense too. Although he got beat early by Banks downcourt, he stayed in front of Banks in the half court set and played very good helps defense as well.


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

They're replaying this game on COMCASTSPORTS NET at 1am, check that out ya'll

Nocioni, Deng & Duhon were incredible today and it's JUST the preseason...DENG's numbers have gotten better game by game since being here..

vs. boston 7pts, 5rebs

vs. new orleans 13pts

vs. cleveland 17pts, 7 rebs, 3blks

vs. boston 18pts, 12rebs, 4assists


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Deng is one freaky looking dude. Its like he's a Frankenstein monster with those long arms. But wow, what a game. He's only 19? He's going to be damn good. Very smart player.

Tyson, Niocani and Deng? Talk about a board crashing party.

If Niocani and Deng can stick their shots and if Deng can be respectable guarding the 2, it just may work.

This team should be fun to watch. I really, really, really, really hope Tyson stays healthy.

Gordon looks lost. Duhon looks like 2X the player at this point.

Hinrich with a solid 4th. The missed dunk was brutal though. As was his play for the first 3 quarters.

The glove juked him out of his shoes at the start of the game.

Fun game. Go Bulls.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

IM or PM for the goods.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Wow you Bulls fans have some wild swings of emotion. 1st its trash the season and now its the bulls are actually a nice team. 

The most encouraging thing about this game is Chandler. He was back to getting boards in bunches and blocking shots. 

Deng and Nocioni are gonna be up and down all season. They are gonna shoot terribly in games and attack the basket well in others. 

Gordon is in trouble, Duhon has played pg for one of the highest profile programs in college basketball, the pro game isn't too big a stage for him. Gordon doesn't fit in with this team. 

Curry is allergic to rebounds and defense. He's gonna get the Bulls beat if he doesn't step it up. Giving him the max would be stupid. 

Bulls are still not a good team yet but have some pieces. 

Deng and Nocioni have the toughness a team needs to win. The Bulls are one consistent scorer away from making alittle noise. 

Still way too many If's involved before they turn into a solid team.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> Wow you Bulls fans have some wild swings of emotion. 1st its trash the season and now its the bulls are actually a nice team.


True 

Bulls fans are bi polar - don't you know ?



> The most encouraging thing about this game is Chandler. He was back to getting boards in bunches and blocking shots.


Agree 

If he is healthy I think he's a 10 and 12 guy this season with 2.5 blocks thrown in for good measure 



> Deng and Nocioni are gonna be up and down all season. They are gonna shoot terribly in games and attack the basket well in others.


Deng yes. Nocioni .. I don't think so 

I called Nocioni as ROY a month ago - I stand by that 



> Gordon is in trouble, Duhon has played pg for one of the highest profile programs in college basketball, the pro game isn't too big a stage for him. Gordon doesn't fit in with this team.


Agree . Didn't like the pick personally 

I would still strongly consider a Mickael Pietrus trade 



> Curry is allergic to rebounds and defense. He's gonna get the Bulls beat if he doesn't step it up. Giving him the max would be stupid.


I tend to agree 

At least in concept .. I am liking the possibilities to a mix of 

Chandler
Nocioni 
Deng 
Hinrich 
Duhon 

as the starting 5 with 

Curry 
Davis
Piatowski 
Gordon

as they key 4 behind the starting 5 in the rotation 

The only thing that worries me about the starting 5 however is the lack of a true ( and established scorer )


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> Wow you Bulls fans have some wild swings of emotion. 1st its trash the season and now its the bulls are actually a nice team.
> 
> The most encouraging thing about this game is Chandler. He was back to getting boards in bunches and blocking shots.
> ...


Nice post. As for the bulls fans, we go through tremendous mood swings. Don't you know that by now?  Medicene doesn't seem to help at all. Only winning.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Duhon! Impressive. Why? As late as May in the Chicago Bulls camp, many "experts" said Chris may not even get drafted. So much form the experts! Duhon is a major steal. Solid player. 

Deng. Another impressive player. Many of us questioned Paxson when he traded next years #1 for Loul. Any more questions? . He is a nice player. 

As for the Argentinian. He is a player through and through. Maxwell, (the Celtics radio color commentator said he reminds him of Jerry Sloan and said he is a true Bulls player in the mold of a Van Lier and Jerry Sloan. Quite a compliment. 

Celtic players after the first game against us was not impressed with Deng. I wonder what they think now?

Players answered the call from the first game. They player very well. Chandler was all around the offensive boards. Curry scored easily. 

Let's keep this in perspective. Preseason. We were .500 last year. But I see some very encouraging signs. 

Give Gordon some time. Remember Kirk and his transition? With the play of some of the players so far Ben will get his time to adapt. 

Glad to see piat. hit a few threes last night. He was really struggling. 

Bad points? Too many turnovers.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> IM or PM for the goods.


What goods?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> Gordon looks lost. Duhon looks like 2X the player at this point.


Kind of like Jamals first season.

The little fat PG from the second round was twice the player he was that season...but where are they now?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rhyder</b>!
> 
> 
> What goods?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

GB --

It's only a pre-season game!

;-)

-- DB


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow Nocioni played 40 mins

His efficiency was pretty impressive though


----------



## MiSTa iBN (Jun 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Kind of like Jamals first season.
> ...



lol Khalid El-Amin?

I don't know he looked good enough to be in the NBA as far as I can remember. Maybe he just got too fat, he looked to be 5'9 and over 200 pounds.


----------

